# Crying



## Furretsu (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you cry a lot? Do you not cry at all?

Do you maybe only cry when you're very upset? Or does a particularly touching/powerful song or movie bring you to tears as well?

Kind of a random topic, but hey, I'm curious. :D


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

Only if sad songs are on, or if I feel like everything is gonna fall apart. I used to cry a lot, but I don't seem to now.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

I do quite a lot, even though I try to hold it back. I'm very sensitive with strong opinions and rather fragile emotions. What really annoys me is how some people think crying makes you less... or, wait, in fact, more inferior. Yeah.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 27, 2008)

Intense physical pain can brings tears to my eyes, but never emotional pain. Never.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, unfortunately not much can make me cry. Maybe some event's in the real world, but so far nothing in fantasy has made me cry. Although, there have been some times where I've come close.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 27, 2008)

I cry when I'm upset, angry.. most negative emotions really. 
I cry at some parts in movies but not often.

I cry too much.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

Pffft I cry at films all the time, it's embarassing. Every time I reach the end of Brokeback Mountain or Priest or My Life Without Me I'm using up all the water in my body. Also pain, intense disappointment or the crippling of a relative make me tear up.

Oh and some songs. Hell, even a couple of books or comics. IM SO SENSITIVE


----------



## Jolty (Jul 27, 2008)

I cry from laughter mostly :B 

Aaaand like most people do, I cry when I'm really sad. And sometimes when I'm insanely angry

There are some songs/movies and stuff that make me cry too
oh and particular days of the year. fffff


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 27, 2008)

I cry when I beg. That is all. I used to be a tiny boy who cried at everything. But I got whacked into shape.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 27, 2008)

Argh, I'm so pathetic. Nearly everything makes me cry. I cry a lot. So overemotional/sensitive.


----------



## @lex (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I do cry when I get real, real upset about something. Last time was when I thought I had kinda ruined a day for my mother, and she insisted I hadn't, and eventually got mad at me because I kept saying that yes I had, and then I bursted.

Buuut, it happens VERY rarely. Although really sad stories can bring a tear to my eye - but they don't really make me cry (Romeo+Juliet and Super Paper Mario totally got me).


----------



## spaekle (Jul 27, 2008)

I really don't cry that much, except maybe when I'm having a particularly emo moment. Only very occasionally do things like movies make me cry. *cried at the end of the Lucario movie ; ;*


----------



## allitersonance (Jul 27, 2008)

Not counting when there's literally something in my eye, I don't cry. Except in weird situations that I don't really feel anything in but water just leaks anyway. Emotions that should probably make me cry, don't (on the rare occasion that I feel them), and I've never had physical pain bad enough to cause it.

Probably not much to cry _about_ though as I barely pay attention to anything but my computer screen <<


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 27, 2008)

Hell, I haven't cried in _years_. Puberty probably helped out with that.

That and being a guy. (Before anyone calls sexism, yes, girls _do_ cry more than guys. Or rather they don't stop after puberty. If you still don't believe me, I've had a toenail cut out without anesthetic and not so much as a whimper, whereas a girl at my school once started crying in Physics because she hadn't quite understood what we'd been told to do. XD)


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to cry a lot when I was younger but I don't anymore. :3~


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, I cry a lot too. I can't help it, when something sad happiness, I just feel for the person and what they're going through, and then the tears starts coming.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2008)

Quite a lot, actually. Books, movies, video games, songs (there was one song that I couldn't help crying at that wasn't even a sad song xD), the occasional intense physical pain (unlke my sister - *bumps knee* "Owwwwwwww!" *starts crying*), various things like that. Or whenever something very emotionally stressful happens.


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to be a total loser who cried at everything that moved.
I remember when I first started school:
"Mummy, whose that boy?"
"I dunno"
"=sob="

I don't cry at all now. I HAVE CHANGED D:<


----------



## Jetx (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't often.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...[words]...guy...[words]...guys.


Why must you insist on referring to people of the male gender as 'guys'?

No, really, I'm joking. But I hate that word.

[/offtopic]


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I cry at touching movies, and only when I'm really upset. Not just randomly or for silly reasons, though. :3

EDIT: And I also cried at the end of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Blue version. I know.


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

I cry a looooooooooooooooooooooooooo-*breathes*-ooooooooooooooooot.

And at about anything, too.

I'm the biggest crybaby ever. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why must you insist on referring to people of the male gender as 'guys'?
> 
> No, really, I'm joking. But I hate that word.
> 
> [/offtopic]


It's a perfectly acceptable term. Deal. =)


*makes mental note to use some other word when making a post directed at Castform, and to never refer to him as such*


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to cry a lot, but I never do anymore.


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I do quite a lot, even though I try to hold it back. I'm very sensitive with strong opinions and rather fragile emotions. What really annoys me is how some people think crying makes you less... or, wait, in fact, more inferior. Yeah.


Really? You always seem so happy on here, I never would have thought so. ^^


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 27, 2008)

I... cry a lot. I''m sensitive, and when stressed, I usually cry. Simple, no? It relieves stress! ^^ If I read a really good book, I tend to cry. I cry everytime I read the ending of the Sight, the Fionavar Tapestry, etc. When I was little, I cried at every season finale of Digimon. << I still cry a lot, sadly, but since school ended, less stress and thus I cry less. =D


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 27, 2008)

I cry when I'm upset, I cry when I get hurt... yeah.

My eyes always water at random times but mostly when I walk by my crush.

I'm a big crybaby. I'm sensitive, although books/movie/the Internet don't really make me cry. The only movie I cried at was March of the Penguins because some penguins died. (But Wall*E came close)

I'm gonna regret posting this.


----------



## 87 (Jul 27, 2008)

i wish i can cry alot

i only cry w/ pain


----------



## Spi (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I cry. I like to express my feelings, except for anger. It's odd for me to cry because I'm usually surrounded by male peers; who don't really understand emotions that well. They see crying as something to hold back, they bottle it up and it messes them up. I am sensitive and cry when I feel like it. I have a very close friend of mine who I hardly see anymore that is much more emotional than I am. He's a great friend of mine that love to express. I find communicating to people that let go of their emotions to be healthier in mentality. 

Like emotional expressions, I also love seeing asterisks in messages or excessive exclamation marks. It's just awesome to me, I don't really type like that because I'm used to typing like this. English is an emotionless, genderless language - I have no problem with that though, I know a native language but I prefer to speak & think in English.

I just love passion. I have a passion for passion.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 27, 2008)

How do I cry? I forgot.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 27, 2008)

Very, very rarely. Just about the only time I can remember was when my dad died, and even then it was only for about half an hour. I don't know, I just don't cry.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 27, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> How do I cry? I forgot.


Take a large block of concrete and hit it with your face quite hard.

No, wait, that's breaking your nose. I dunno either ><


----------



## octobr (Jul 28, 2008)

All the fucking time.

Because I am a damn pussy. 

I also cry when I get pissed off, which I don't know if you noticed but it happens a lot. And then I think, what's wrong with you, verne, suck it up, guys don't cry, and I cry more because I'm ... a damn pussy.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't really cry when I get hurt physically, I scream and get pissed off and want to beat something up. I should add that. I only cry when emotionally hurt and or watch something sad/touching/cute.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 28, 2008)

Geez, I cry if we run out of tea. I cry if it's Monday. I cry if it's that time of month, and I cry if the weather's not exactly right. 

....-sniff-


----------



## Minish (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm very sensitive, so maybe if my mum yells at me or says something particularly nasty (sometimes it's just my sister slamming her door or something that makes me), I'll sometimes nearly burst into tears. Or if I'm disappointing someone, like the rest of the family are going out and I say no because I just can't bear to.

But I'm not a person who gets depressed easily, so usually in a while I'll do something good that will make me forget all about it. I'm not someone who'll sit in her bed crying her eyes out over a broken relationship, I'm more likely to just get up and go, 'well, there's no point crying over spilt milk'. =D

If I do cry at something stupid - I try to avoid self-pity as much as possible - I will hate it and vow never to cry again or something. But usually I think crying is a good thing. And I don't mind at all if I'm crying at a film. Which is often. xD

Let's see... powerful, beautiful music will often make me tingle or tremble, and when combined with a powerful, beautiful film (like Ghibli stuff, I'm a wreck by the end of them) then I'll cry, or a really sad part in Final Fantasy VII (yeah you know the part, gosh I'm original aren't I)

Just... don't go near me when I'm watching a particularly sad Doctor Who episode. Or _Titanic_ God just don't let me every watch it unless you want the house to flood.

Oh... physical pain. I don't think I've ever been in physical pain enough to cry. Usually I'm quite tolerant with pain. I think I'm quite good at handling it. Does my eyes watering when I'm trying to brush my hair count? XD;

Ohhh (this post is getting quite long and in a _crying topic_, what does this say about me, I wonder...) and I cry when I think of very sad things that could happen. Like my parents (especially my dad) dying. Because I have too much of an imagination and I can believe it's happening right now. >_> And I'll sometimes cry a lot at that.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 28, 2008)

I cry when something upsets me a lot, or when I'm feeling tired and/or emotionally drained and something just pushes me over the edge.

I don't cry very much at movies/songs/other works of fiction, but there are a few that do make me cry or tear up.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 28, 2008)

I cried watching Cast Away when Wilson washed away. :(


----------



## Darksong (Jul 28, 2008)

I've probably only cried twice in the last year. I can't remember when I cried harder, at the beginning of the "Great Depression", or when my mom kept me up in my room BECAUSE I WAS YELLING OUTSIDE.
But I felt more pain at the beginning of the "Great Depression".
If you want to know what the "Great Deppresion" was (no, it's not the bank thing, it's just what my sister and I call it because it's literally a great *depress*ion), ask me. I don't feel like posting it randomly.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't remember. The most recent time that I should have was when I was skipping down a slope, the entrance to my dad's work place, and I tripped, fell, rolled over, got back up and started skipping again like nothing ever happened. Gardevoir asked me if I felt like a ninja when I did that. Answer is yes.
Anyway, I should have cried then. It hurt.
But still, I can't remember the last time I cried.


----------



## King Clam (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't cry anymore.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 28, 2008)

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I cried watching Cast Away when Wilson washed away. :(


Oh yeah this.

We should give him a funeral.


----------



## Lili (Jul 28, 2008)

I cry a lot. I cry over deaths, pain, anger, frustration, books and tv shows and movies. I cried so hard when Spottedleaf in the Warriors series died. I also cried when Firestar got in a fight with Clawface and yells "I can't do it, Spottedleaf! I just can't do it!". The got me choked up. And when Spottedleaf dies, when Firestar leans over her and it starst raining, he says "Goodbye, my sweet Spottedleaf." Anything with Spottedleaf can make me cry.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 28, 2008)

crying is for PUSSIES





okay actually no :P





okay actually yeah


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> okay actually yeah


except not :T


----------



## Kaito (Jul 29, 2008)

Only when I'm really mad, or sad do I cry. Which doesn't happen often; I usually cry when I get into a fight with one of my parents, or my siblings. I am also a sap for sad movies and cry every single time I see The Fox and the Hound. No matter _how_ many times I see it I still cry every time the grandmother leaves the fox on the side of the road. ;    ;

Also Rent. :B


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

So my mom wanted me to kill this big spider yesterday and I go out there and realize how freaking huge it is, right?

I somehow am able to muster up the courage to smash it, and then FWOOSH
Baby fucking spiders going everywhere.

I started crying and that was probably the first time I've cried in like 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 29, 2008)

Wilcox said:


> I somehow am able to muster up the courage to smash it, and then FWOOSH
> Baby fucking spiders going everywhere.


jesus christ D:


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> jesus christ D:


I break into a cold sweat just thinking about it
:(


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 29, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> particularly touching/powerful song or movie bring you to tears


Yes, this is one of the only occasions. :[


----------



## Darksong (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I remember now. One more thing.
The 12th Naruto theme song always brings me close to tears because I always remember the "Great Depression."
;_; I almost cry because it's so _happy._ And sad at the same time.
So at the same time, my face heart says ;_; and :D.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

I never, ever cry in public. Even if there's only one other pesron around who I know won't judge me for it, I won't. 
I tend not to cry over normal things like my grandfather dying or breaking my leg, but stupid things when I'm feeling very tired and emotional (especially during my time of the month). 

I can't remember the last time I cried, to me honest. I remember sniffling during a video of Kristin's last For Good, but I don't think that counts X3

I absolutely _love_ poking those nests of baby spiders and watching them all run away :D


----------



## Valor (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, hey, I was nearly in tears last night. Of course, it's probably because I'm trying so freaking hard to help one of my friends from a vicious cycle of losing friends and trying to get her to know that she is significant to people.

But, uh, other than that, if it's that rare case of super depression, yeah, the waterworks go. However, most of the time, if I'm crying, it's because I can't stop laughing. You know, crying because I can't breathe?


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm known to cry

--when someone else is crying, even if the initial crier is a fictional character (The Pokemon episode "Do I Hear a Ralts?" bears the distinction of making me get misty eyed twice in the same episode--one of them being when Max cried out of frustration over not knowing what to do to help the Ralts)
--when I hear an amazing renditon of a song
--when I character I love dies or almost dies (example: the part where Ash "dies" in Mewtwo Strikes Back...I started crying right along with the Pokemon in hopes my tears would help them revive him.) 
--out of sympathy if the main character in a movie suffers a lot (A Little Princess is guilty of this)
--if I am REALLY scared of something (either IRL or onscreen)
--if I'm very frustrated (this is rare, though)
--Any time there's a crucifixtion scene in an Easter musical/play--so much so that I have to be taken out of the area before that scene. Granted, I know that the story doesn't end at that point; yet that scene is very hard for me to watch.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

I cry only when i'm in a really bad mood, and if i just saw something sad or i read something sad.  The last time i cried was when i read my summer reading book.  This one person died and i cried.  And this person was a very minor character, too.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't cried for a couple of days. NEW TIMMY'S WORLD RECORD YEAH MAN


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I absolutely _love_ poking those nests of baby spiders and watching them all run away :D


WHYYY WERE ALL THE BABIES ON THE BIG SPIDER

I swear to Science that it was the scariest moment of my life.
*shivers*


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

Kaito said:


> Also Rent. :B









+50 respect :D

I get very, very sad during Goodbye Love but I don't recall crying. I watched it with my mum and she was in absolute _floods_.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, yay! Crying! I generally tend not to cry over deaths, but rather the concept of the person or animal in question is or potentially will die in the future. Never over the actual death. I mean, I cry over the potential death of my cat, but I won't cry over when she's actually dead, though I will be depressed for a while. I cry whenever I feel that people are all opposed to my presence. I only ever cry at night when no-one can see, too.

Oh, I also cry over the fact that eventually I'll have to go to University and leave behind the Steel Band that I'm in, because it's my pride, joy, heart and soul. I also cry about the end of the Steel Band, or it not existing. I love it to the grave and beyond.

And Karate. I love that too.

Okay, essentially I cry over potential losses in the future, and losses in the past, but I feel like there's no time to cry for events that are happening at the present. oh, except maybe for Indigo. I nearly cried over Indigo being put down. She wasn't my cat, and I thought the owners would be really sad, but I was glad she went too. She needed to move on, really.

...Yeah, I suck. I only ever cry once every two-three months though.

Books? Only one. Marley and Me. It was sad when Marley had to be put down. I cried.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 29, 2008)

I've found myself to become worryingly more prone to crying over touching fiction as I get older. Now the Pokémon episode Bye Bye Butterfree manages to reduce me to a hysterically sobbing blob of patheticness, as well as various pieces of fanfiction, 



Spoiler: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows



Dobby's death (although for some reason no other death in the book)


, The Lion King, and various other films, oddly mostly children's movies.

The first time I cried over any fiction was over the movie AI. God, that was depressing. Then I found it pretty remarkable. Now it's not even news. D:


----------



## octobr (Jul 29, 2008)

@butterfree's hp tears ME TOO. No one else, just him. _Just him._


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

Spoiler: DH



She could have made me cry over Tonks and Lupin, but given thier death scene was something to the effect of "and Harry walked past their dead bodies and then went to beat Voldemort it wasn't particularly tearjerking for me. :/



I find Dumbledore/Grindlewald heartachingly tragic, though. Probably because it's a male version of Gelphie, I dunno. I _wish_ she'd actually written it into the book D:


----------



## Lili (Jul 29, 2008)

I cried so hard also when in the movie theater while watching Pokemon: The First Movie. I was bawling when Ash supposedly died and when all the Pokemon started fighting and getting tired, especially when Pikachu refused to fight with it's clone and got beaten up by it. 

In the Sonic X episode, "Beginning of the End", I cried a lot at the end because Chris was crying and so was Sonic. 

I also recall crying while watching an episode of Full house and Wakko's Wish when I was little.

I was crying because I was laughing so hard the other day because I had no idea what an organ grinder's monkey was called, so I just called it a monkey grinder. My mom was "Lilijana, how could you say such a thing?!" and then started laughing. We laughed for the rest of the day. I remember meesing around and laughing like a madman while saying, "GRINDIN' UP ME MONKEY MEAT!!!".

That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 31, 2008)

rarely cry but AI is a good movie Butterfree


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 31, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I _wish_ she'd actually written it into the book D:


Yeah but guess how much money she would have lost.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 1, 2008)

I tend to cry when I stare at something too long and forget to blink with contacts in. 

Funny, though, I _feel_ like crying sometimes, but can't. Only once in the past long while, actually.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 1, 2008)

I mostly cry out of sheer anger, simply because I can't do anything about whatever made me so furious. 

When I'm truly terrified, I do sometimes cry.

I also tend to break down when I'm rereading/watching/playing something I dearly love, especially at the end. Nostalgia does not have a good effect on me. Knowing that I'll never be able to know the feel of reading/watching/playing it for the first time again just kills me. Me rereading the first series of Warriors? Not a pretty sight at all.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 1, 2008)

I cry randomly without any real reason that I can see for short periods of time semifrequently.  :/


----------



## Erika (Aug 1, 2008)

I cry all the time. I know I'm about to cry when the tip of my nose begins to feel warm and tingly. Usually triggered by dramatic/romantic moments in television shows, cartoons, and movies. Sometimes books, but I haven't sat down to read a book for pleasure in a long, long time.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm too sensitive.
I cry too much.
;_;
^ See I just did there. :L

But rly.


----------



## Minish (Aug 5, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> I've found myself to become worryingly more prone to crying over touching fiction as I get older. Now the Pokémon episode Bye Bye Butterfree manages to reduce me to a hysterically sobbing blob of patheticness, as well as various pieces of fanfiction,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cried over Bye Bye Butterfree as well. :D


Spoiler



But strangely, I think Dobby's death was the only one I didn't cry for. I cried for _Mad Eye Moody_ but no, Dobby is just toooo much for my tear ducts apparently.





Dannichu said:


> Spoiler: DH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though Tonks and Lupin are two of my favourite characters, the same thing happened to me. I didn't actually realise they were dead until Fred was dead and I went >O and ran back to check.
Although that was probably because I got spoiled for Remus' death, but whatever. xD


----------



## Darksong (Aug 5, 2008)

Vyraura said:


> Funny, though, I _feel_ like crying sometimes, but can't.


I did that once... I remember me gasping for a few minutes. My throat felt funny...

Then, after I finally pulled myself together, I burst into tears.

That was a sad moment....
Well luckily now I know that it wasn't actually what I thought, and there was no reason to cry over it :D

I wonder if that was about California too...


----------



## Jolty (Aug 5, 2008)

I've cried a lot more than usual recently (although one of the many times was years of joy)

Stupid feelings getting out of hand


----------



## Mhaladie (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh man I cry at really stupid stuff, like if I'm arguing with someone and... well, yeah arguing with people makes me cry usually, and it's really dumb because I'm not even upset, and then people are all "oh no are you ok" and I'm like "yes I'm fine I just happen to be crying because I cry at really stupid things"

Doesn't happen too often, though. And sometimes I'll get close to crying over really happy parts in books or movies, but not usually deaths or anything. I feel really sad at deaths like Mufasa in the Lion King, though, so.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't cried since my parents got divorced, which was last year.  I guess nothing really sad/really painful has happened to me in awhile.


----------



## Lili (Aug 5, 2008)

I cry over Lion King also. When Mufasa died, when Nuka died and when Zira died also. Also, when Scar scratches Sarabi and she falls to the ground, I thought she would die, so I started crying. 
I remember crying over my Aunt Peggy's death so much, and my eyes were sore from falling in some brambles. The salt from my tears stung, so I cried even more, which introduced even more pain.


----------



## J.T. (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm kind of odd. Usually it takes a lot to make me cry - I shed a couple tears at my grandma's funeral and after finding out my week-old brother needed open-heart surgery, but not much more than that, even though those were the saddest times of my life. (Dunno if any of you remember the thread I made on the old forums about my neighbor's cat getting killed by the new neighbors' dog, but I didn't cry then, even though I felt incredibly shitty.)

But on occasion I'll start crying over smaller things too, like when I felt bad when I ribbed my bro into doing something stupid on an online game and he lost a very rare item from it. I also cry when I'm talking to my dad about something that's putting an unbelievable amount of pressure on me, especially when it's something that _he's_ doing.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 5, 2008)

I cry when I'm upset, I cry when I'm happy, I cry when I hurt myself, I cry at books (Bridge to Terabithia. That is all.), I cry at movies, I cry at songs (Kaze to Issho Ni. *sob*), and I cry at fan fiction. Heck, I even cried at a lemon once. I cry WAAAYYY to mutch.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 5, 2008)

What makes me cry.... *thinks*

Sad parts in movies, daydreams (sometimes), some songs, Really awesome stuff (tears of joy :D), other people crying, scary things (lolya!!), nightmares, sad parts in books, getting yelled at.

So I tend to cry a lot, yah. :/


----------

